# In progress



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Current build, in progress. Suppose to match this Ford.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like you matched it pretty good


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

katjim00 said:


> Looks like you matched it pretty good


Thank you sir! I really like the color on this one, I may have to build myself one in that color.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Great job on your rod. Itâ€™s a winner !!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

The rod looks good but the Ford looks even better. I have a 95 F150 and love it. Yours looks great. Is it the original paint? Year model?


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> The rod looks good but the Ford looks even better. I have a 95 F150 and love it. Yours looks great. Is it the original paint? Year model?


That is a good looking Ford, but not mine. Customer request!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

RedHooker said:


> Current build, in progress. Suppose to match this Ford.


the guide wraps look awesome!!!! 
what power wrapper are you using?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice. The wraps and grip go together really well!


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Castaway2 said:


> the guide wraps look awesome!!!!
> what power wrapper are you using?


Wrapper is a Pac Bay, I have upgraded the chuck to an Alps, and the thread carriage is from Al Engling in facebook.

Thanks, 
rh


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

RedHooker said:


> Wrapper is a Pac Bay, I have upgraded the chuck to an Alps, and the thread carriage is from Al Engling in facebook.
> Thanks,
> rh


thanks the carriage is what caught my eye!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet. That is straight up an old Ford color. Those things are tanks I am not even going to tell you what we put those old Fords through in high school.


----------

